# Good Tyres for CX Bike



## skinnydog1973 (1 Oct 2014)

Hi I have a cx bike and was wondering could anyone recommend a good set of tyres, i have sammy slicks on at the minute and they are rubbish,i don't race i only go on the tracks so they don't have to be really chunky but puncture resistant would help i do about 60 miles a week through the winter . the sammy slicks i have on now i seem to get a puncture every ride i go on,i know that there is glass, thorns on the tracks but its starting to get on my nerves fixing punctures all the time cheers for any help


----------



## Ootini (2 Oct 2014)

I have Challenge Griffo 32mm clinchers on my bike. Many racers tend to prefer tubular tyres as I understand it, but I don't race so clinchers are fine for me.


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Oct 2014)

Challenge are good tyres, and if you're not planning on doing anything muddy look at the Strada Bianchi tyres, otherwise the Griffo XS are a nice compromise with a low/fast tread in the middle and lugs on the shoulders for some stability in muddy corners. Just don't expect either of those to managed in thick mud. I run Challenge Limus on my CX for racing and have yet to puncture on even some really abysmal tracks.

If those are a bit pricy then have a look for Kenda happy medium tyres, very similar to the Griffo XS but half the cost.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Oct 2014)

Off road or paths and road?


----------



## skinnydog1973 (3 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the replies. i bought some uncle john cx tyres from planet x £30 for 2 so hopefully they will be ok, anything has to be better than what i had on lol


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Oct 2014)

I stuck a pair of folding Kenda Small Block Eights on the Kona. Tell you on Sunday night how they do. Not good I imagine.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I stuck a pair of folding Kenda Small Block Eights on the Kona. Tell you on Sunday night how they do. Not good I imagine.


I think they should be pretty good unless it gets really deep and gloopy. Seem to get good reviews.

Mind you, going by the rain last night, it might be a bit sticky!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think they should be pretty good unless it gets really deep and gloopy. Seem to get good reviews.
> 
> Mind you, going by the rain last night, it might be a bit sticky!


Put some Schwalbe racing ralphs on instead.


----------



## evo456 (4 Oct 2014)

Rocket Rons for muddy stuff, for puncture protection I can recommend Marathon Mondials- I ride a mixture of surfaces on my CX and find it a good compromise.


----------

